# CalzoneTutorial



## ksuds (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, calzones....

Recipe of Dough:

1 1/2 Cup  Warm Water
 (105*-115*)
1 Tablespoon Sugar
1 Tablespoon yeast
1/2 Teaspoon salt
3 to 4 cups of flour 

In a large bowl combine warm water, sugar and yeast and let set to proof







Let stand for 10 - 15 to 20 minutes until finsihed proofing and looks bubbly!






Add 1 cup of flour into a separate bowl and add proofed yeast.





Mix in 1/2 flour (usually takes me 2 additional cups) until dough starts to pull away from sides of bowl and has a moderate stickiness to it! 






I usually knead the dough for just a few minutes tops until I think it's at the right consistency/stickiness and form into a ball. 







Add 2 Tablespoons MARGARINE in the bottom of a bowl, I prefer margarine I think it makes a difference in the end result of the crust.  However you can use oil or butter or whatever you prefer. 







Toss dough around in the margarine until covered and this is completely optionly**** but I add: Parmesan cheese, garlic power, red pepper flakes, herbs from garden (basil oregano) and anything else to flavor my dough) before I cover it to rise.






Cover and let dough rise for 1 or 2 hours until it double size like so.....






Once dough in punched down, I used 1/2 the dough and roll out about a  and add my fillings of choice (here it's turkey pepperoni and cheese)





Once filled just fold over, no specific way of doing this just fold over.






Once folded over, I use my grandmothers crafty handy dandy ravioli sealer, but  your fingers work too!

I cornmeal my pizza stone and get them ready to rise!!!!







Cook until golden brown ---I cook at 300-350 45 minutes or so in the smoker just like I'd cook them in the oven-- however others claim you need to cook close to the temperature of hell at 500 or so degrees. (300 works fine for me, it's a delicate crust so I use delicate temps.)

Unfortunately I missed out on taking pics of them coming off the smoker.  MY son had a loose tooth I had to convince him to pull for 2 hours.....but here is my smoker calzone. 







      I also made fresh garden marinara for the calzones, I was able to snap a pic of my hubby eating his last bite.


----------



## fire it up (Sep 7, 2009)

Did the kid finally pull the tooth out? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks like some mighty fine calzones, great post so that those of us drooling can now attempt them.
Definitely well deserved 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




and any chance you would be willing to share your marinara recipe?


----------



## ksuds (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, he finally allowed me to pull it.  It was so loose I just touched it and out it went.  He's 5 it was a scary situation for him.  lol.  He's so hysterical. =-)

My marinara is whatever is fresh in the garden at the time, I'm a mad scientist and throw in a lil of this and a lil of that but tonight's recipe was:

4 Romas &  a handful of cherry tomatoes
2 cloves of garlic (I'm a garlic o-holic)
7 or 8 fresh basil leaves
1/4 C to 1/3 C. red onion
1 to 2 Tablespoons of honey or sugar ( I like a sweeter marinara)
Some Parmesan cheese (perhaps 3 or 4 tablespoons?)

Blend in your blender until desired consistency.  

Some people heat this mixture on the stove, but I don't!  I eat it fresh, it keeps the nutrients that way! 

I read the back of marinara jars at the stores and see what the ingredients list and get ideas.---except I know my organic garden marina doesn't include all of those chemicals the canned marinara's at the stores list!

I've been  making BBQ sauce out of the garden too, ...but I'm still in the R&D (research and developmet) stage.  So no recipe to give ya yet!

Lately my hubby has been having me make homemade raviolis....sheeshh...He's spoiled!


----------



## ronp (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the tutorial. They looked great.


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice Tutorial KSUDS,  Everything looks great...


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice job on the tutorial. I just love the calzones their almost like a fattie with the fillings can be anything you can think of. Great Job


----------



## ksuds (Sep 8, 2009)

Currently I'm working on how to do tamales on the smoker as well as raviolis..........all of which are in R&D (research and development) stages. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But once I get it figured out a tutorial will follow


----------



## alx (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice Job.You gotta love scratch cooking....


----------

